# Wagner 1700



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

Could anyone here give me a recommendation/information on a Wagner 1700? I need to spray a bunch of trim (MDF) and the occasional room & doors. Thanks all!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't know much about the 1700, but, in my experience, anything with the Wagner name is junk. Now, having said that, you can get decent results out of the Wagner product line if you use it once or twice. If you buy it to be a workhouse sprayer, well, forget about it.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

D'Brie said:


> Could anyone here give me a recommendation/information on a Wagner 1700? I need to spray a bunch of trim (MDF) and the occasional room & doors. Thanks all!


 
Hmmm, obviously Gymschu didn't research the product. 
IMO that's a bit of overkill... .29 GPM @ 3000 PSI is a LOT of paint in a hurry. 

For what you are describing, an entry level HVLP system would probably work for you. Much easier cleanup than an airless also.
http://www.amazon.com/Earlex-HV3500-Spray-Station-Sprayer/dp/B003F095CQ

That may be a little light to do an entire room. My experience is spraying inside a house, other than new construction, is more trouble than it's worth. An inexpensive power roller will do a good job there.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

This particular unit is a bit of an oddball. It was marketed I believe for Costco and/or some other type of store like that. It's not part of their regular line, and when manufacturers do things like that they are often mislabeled for marketing/niche purposes.

This unit is probably rated lower than it actually performs. I believe the motor is the same as the Titan XT 290, which is actually a 5/8 HP model able to push paint through a .017 tip, although the 1700 is only rated at 1/2 HP/.015 tip. So this is probably a good deal.

They are available reconditioned from Gleempaint for $195. While that's a great price, it still might be overkill for what you need. Not because this is a bad value, but because it's harder to setup, feed, and clean a "big" sprayer like this as opposed to a smaller cup sprayer. Just get one that you can point at any angle


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Duhhh, I've got that sprayer I just recognized Spraytech *by Wagner. *Good sprayer for large areas. That's what I use on the house. I think it a bit of overkill for the OP though.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> For what you are describing, an entry level HVLP system would probably work for you. Much easier cleanup than an airless also.


I hate having to thin latex though.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> I hate having to thin latex though.


Only thin I've had to do is add Floetrol and I do that with most latex anyway. I do need to add a little water to the HVLP but it doesn't seem to affect the sheen any.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

[deleted - confused with another thread]


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> but because it's harder to setup, feed, and clean a "big" sprayer like this as opposed to a smaller cup sprayer. Just get one that you can point at any angle


I gotta disagree with you on this one Jeff. My big sprayer is much easier, less messy and wastes less paint than the little one.... Go figure, It just seems set up better for cleaning. I do use shop air to blow residual paint out of all of them which is a big help in cleanup. For paint sprayers I have a Wagner Power painter with the Optimus tip, the Spraytech 1700 and an Earlex 3500. I've been avoiding compressor powered guns because I have a tool oiler on my compressed air system. Can't just take those off, gotta change all the lines, hoses and fittings.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't see how you can say that - unless it has something to do with how you're blowing paint out uniquely with the big one. It takes about a quart just to prime the pump and hose, and it takes a quart or 2 in the bottom of the pail to keep the suction hose in business. I guess you could say you can salvage that paint for another job, but that's true with the little one too.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> Don't see how you can say that - unless it has something to do with how you're blowing paint out uniquely with the big one. It takes about a quart just to prime the pump and hose, and it takes a quart or 2 in the bottom of the pail to keep the suction hose in business. I guess you could say you can salvage that paint for another job, but that's true with the little one too.


Hi Jeff, I have two 5 gal buckets of soap/water ready to go. I shut the thing down an relieve the pressure on the hose. Remove the gun, drop the pickup in the water, put the spray/prime valve in the spray position, point the end of the hose in the supply bucket. When I turn the pump on the water pushes the paint out of the pump and through the hose back to the supply bucket. Gotta watch close and shut the thing down as soon as you see the paint start to thin out. That recovers all but a cup or so of paint. The entire length of a 50' quarter inch hose is something less than half a cup by volume. I then go into the prime cycle to flush the pump for about 5 minutes, shut down and switch the pickup to the second bucket of clean soap/water, point the hose at the first cleanup bucket and switch to spray. I basically repeat that procedure. I use the air to clean remaining water and paint from the hose and gun. I should mention, while I have the thing circulating cleaning water I am keeping busy tearing the gun down and cleaning it. Whole thing only takes about 15 minutes. After you've done it a couple of times you get a routine going
You are right in the sense that you will have a quart or so of paint left over although some of that is also recoverable by emtying your supply bucket into a gallon can, keeping the pump primed. switch the pickup to the gallon can and keep spraying until the can is empty. You can then fill the gallon can with water and pump the rest of the paint out. I've only had to do that once. I was way down on paint and only had a 100 or so sq ft left to do


----------

